# RedFly #7 1/5/13.....DATE CHANGED!!!!



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED

It's that time of the year again.....time for the RedFly. This year it will be on January, 5 2013. The rules and information are as follows:

-RedFly #7 sponsored by Flint Creek Outfitters and Orvis

-Saturday, January 5, 2013.

-MANDATORY registration and captain's meeting will be the night before (at FCO-Riverview, 1/4/2013) from 6:00-7:00 pm. 

-Each team MUST bring their measuring device, to be approved by tournament officials, to the captain’s meeting on 1/4/2013.

-Weigh-in will be after the tournament at Flint Creek Outfitters-Riverview from 4:00-5:00 pm. 

-This is a catch-photo-and-release tournament. The largest two redfish by total combined inches (to the nearest ¼ inch) will win the tournament.

-Fly-fishing gear ONLY. No tipping, chumming, GULP! soaking, spin tackle, etc.

-Two-man teams may fish from a skiff, canoe, kayak, paddleboard, wade fishing, shoreline, dock, etc.

-Anglers can launch anywhere on the West Coast of Florida, but not prior to 6:30 am.

-Anglers MUST be at Flint Creek Outfitters-Riverview NO LATER THAN 4:00 pm on 1/5/2013. Anglers arriving at 4:01pm will be disqualified.

-Each two-man team must provide one digital camera with a clear memory card.

-The whole fish must be in the picture along with approved measuring device and tournament marker. Pictures that do not meet tournament requirements will not be counted.

-Redfish of ANY size can be measured.

-100% payback: 60%-1st place, 30%-2nd place, 10%-3rd place. Tie-breakers will be determined by check in time. If no fish are caught to fill a finishing place, a drawing will be held to determine who wins that place. If no fish are caught at all for the tournament, entry fees will be distributed back to the participating teams. 

-$50.00 entry fee per team. Fees MUST be paid at the captain’s meeting IN CASH.

-Required USCG safety gear must on your vessel. RedFly anglers will also show courtesy to other tournament and recreational anglers. 

-There will also be drawings for prizes and raffles at Flint Creek Outfitters during the weigh-in.

-Flint Creek Outfitters is located at 13425 Fishhawk Blvd., Lithia, FL 33569, 813-681-1888.

Feel free to PM me with any questions! See you there!


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

Jon ,
Saw the message and sent you a reply. We are definitely going to fish the Redfly on 01/05/12.
Fred


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

A little over a month away.....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone need a partner....let me know. I have an experienced fly fisherman who may be looking to fish the RedFly and needs a partner.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I should be there. Just scheduling with work.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Rumor has it that those fishing the tournament will be in a raffle for a high end Orvis fly rod....


----------

